# Engine Swap Sentra Gxe



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey my father recently bought me the 03 Sentra GXE, and I was wondering what engines i could swap and put under the hood because the GXE Engine doesn't back enough horsepower for me, if anyone knows anything about this please give me some info on it thanks


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Tried it in and get a SE-R spec v and pay the difrence. I just seems way to new to want to swap an engine in.

Also for legailty, you would most likely have to stay with USDM Sentra engines 03 and newer. so the only better engine you could get would be the SE-R spec V 2.5L. Which like i said you might as well traied it for one, because it would be cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

*Engine Possibility*

The best engine to drop in is the SR20DE. It will work best with the rest of your car and it is very easy to get this engine the 400 horse power range. It is 145 whp but with just the smallest amount of upgrades you can get it scream'n 200+ and if you really want some hp then get a turbo and some other upgrades. If you want after market perfomance parts then you can get them at discount through me. I open my buisness in late May called Crazy Car Audio and More I will sell all aftermarket parts for the leading import cars, not to mention the huge selection of audio.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

thanx guys.. what car is the SR20DE normally in?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

*Its in the...*

its usually in the Nissan Sentra SE


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

oh so you can mod a SE engine up to 400 horses


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

*Yes*

with a little cash yes


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

im probably going to have around 4-5 grand to play around with so im just trying to figure out which way is the best to go, whether it is an engine swap or modding my current engine


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm not totally sure what the GXE has a far as size and power. But in 1998 it had the 1.6 liter super low hp engine. what does yours have?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

i have the 1.8


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

pushing aroudn 124-28 horses


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

The 1.8 on an '03 has 126hp. Good luck with your mods.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

where can i find some sites that have the SR20DE for sale


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

It depends if you want brand new or used. Ohhh... yah one more thing the best way to do it is buy a used (broken in) about 30k on it already with turbo. i.e. the sr20det its like the sr20de but with a lot of upgrades already on it. It is ported to 2.5 L and has a lot more mods including turbo. All these parts are upgradable as well. I have many connections. And I am willing to set you up with a SR20DET S15 which has 250 horsepower upfront. Average engine has 30k or less and is hand picked. If you were wondering the engine comes from the Nissan "Silvia" as most call it. Its not sold here in america.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well the silvia would be a nice choice but seens its not transvers monted your going to have a hard time getting it to work with your sentra. If you dont care about being legale your best bet would be a GTi-R or Sunny engine, they are the transvers monted. they came from the pulsar, sentra, and sunny. the older ones had about 210 hp and the later models had about 230hp. you will have to find a USDM SR20de tranny as there trannys are AWD. If you want more info on them, check here www.srswap.com but i still stand by what i said frist, and that is to just traid in for a SE-R sepc V sentra and save yourself the pain and money it would cost for the swap.

some info about the SR20de(t) engine. I have not heard of porting an engine to make it biger, you can stroke it, and bore it over, but your not going to get .5 leters from that. you might be able to get .25 (.2 from a stroker kit and .05 from over bore). the engines are very good though, and can make a good amount of power, 350rwhp can be had with fuel and turbo upgrades.

i dont know much about the vq25ve (think thats the engine name) engine thats in the SE-R spec V, but i do know it takes well to bolt ons, and would be covered in warenty and would be legal if you traided in for it.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

how much would the SR20det run me with the parts that i would need to get it to be mounted.. im not sure that i can trade in for a spec v because my father bought me this car and he doesnt want me to have something with that kind of power haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

good point, but I heard that the SeR Spec V doesnt have a very nice ride to it, but yes it has some power and takes bolt ons very well. Just depends what you want


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

The engine would be anywhere from 1 to 2.5 grand then the mount would have to be custom by someone that really knows what there doing I guess about 700 to 1200 buck. You wont need to upgrade more though if you get the s15 so its worth it to me. Ohh yah one more thing they have fwd mount sr20det but it only in the s13 ( 200+ hp) you will need the sr20de trany for any engine upgrade. The mount for the s13 would most likily be less expensive.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

alright. well im not going to have my money until the end of the summer.. im just trying to research my options


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Good luck and go fast!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

if i got the sr20det would i have to get an intercooler also because of the turbo?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

i have an automatic transmission in my car too.... would u recommend getting it changed to manual if i do an engine swap?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok let me get some info corected for you here.

The S13, S14, and S15 are all RWD cars. there USDM name is 240sx, and there JDM names are 180sx, Silvia, Sil080. the only difrence between the US and JDM are the engines and Steering wheel location. None of the engines from these cars would work with your sentra.

Engines that will work with your car are from the B12, B13, B14 (same model as your car i belive). there is the USDM SR20de engine that was in the older Sentra SE-r's and 200sx SE-r's, it was also in the Infiniti G20 sedan. Then you have the SR20det that came from the same cars i listed above (pretty much the JDM versions of the sentra/200sx/ and wagon sentra) witch you would need to find the tranny from a USMD SR20de to have it work, also the ECU, Custom engine monts (as i do not belive its a direct swap like it was for older B12 and B13s) you would also most likely need custom axels, lots of custom wireing. the cost for it would most likely be 2k+ for engine (namely full front clip from the doner car), 500+ for 5 speed SR20 Tranny, 500+ for custom engine monts, 500 for other custom parts, and 2k+ for laber cost as it would most likely be pretty custom. Like i said it would be more cost afective to traid for the SE-R spec V then swap. and what makes you think your dad would want you swaping engines. an SR20det is way faster then a SE-R spec V is, and you would be introuble if you ever had problems with the engine. where if you had the spec V you could get all the bolt ons, and might be pretty close to 200 HP at the crank (about 185 at the ground) just talk your dad into getting the spec V, tel him that you will swap engines to an even faster one if he dosent.

Also the ride in a spec V isnt as soft, because it setup to handle better (witch is better IMPO). if you dont like a ride that lets you know what your driving over get a buick or something.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^WHOA!!! Someone has done their homework! If that doesn't answer questions on your swap, then....


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

I don't know if you call it easy to drop in 400 horses...but's that just me


----------

